# Refreezing bones



## Georgeyporge (Dec 30, 2011)

Is it ok to keep refreezing bones? My two had trotters the other day, didn't finish them so I put them in the freezer, they had them frozen today for about an hour and I've put what's left in the freezer again. I'm sure they'll be finished the next time they have them. Just wanted to check if you think this is ok?


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

With my bone in meat I always freeze, defrost when I need to separate and then refreeze what I don't use that day all the time so I would think that it's okay


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep its fine. It makes no difference to the little puppers how often or how long they have been frozen.

I know when I have done the whole tough love thing I will keep refreezing just so I don't have to deal with smelly meat each day in the kitchen !!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah I always thaw and refreeze, doesnt make a difference


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when i'm taking apart, let's say, parts of goat.....i let it defrost enough to take what i want off the bone, and then i freeze, since my dogs are small....

i leave enough meat on the bone so i can feed them a meal that is more complicated than inhaling......

did you name your dogs georgy porgey, like from the song?


----------



## Georgeyporge (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks, That's reassured me about the bones :smile:



magicre said:


> did you name your dogs georgy porgey, like from the song?


George was named by his first owners, we picked him up at 12 weeks when they found out one of their kids was allergic. Kept his name as he was moving from all that he knew, not that he'd have been bothered! He does get called Georgey porgy pudding and pie quite often


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Yea another one here who re freezes.


----------

